# 8400 fuel injector trouble



## Khall3653 (Dec 30, 2020)

Have a 1995 8400 John Deere tractor was looping. So checked fuel filter and water filter. It took forever to get it to crank. Made one round in the field and it went die and want start. Blow out the lines and checked for fuel. I'm not sure if its in the bosch pump or in the electronic box on the box of the tractor. If you have any ideas let us know.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Khall, 
Sounds like you have a flow restriction somewhere in your fuel system. Could be that your lift pump is not working? Could be that you have a fuel screen plugged? There are fuel screens in the tank suction port, in the inlet to the lift pump, in the top of the sediment bowl. Could be that your fuel filter is plugged. Charge your battery and get everything open and bleed the system.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you checked to be sure fuel tank is venting? Did you check for good fuel flow from tank to IP? I suggest to check to see if valve(key) is clogged. I'm not sure a clogged valve affects piston inj pump's ability to pump fuel but I know clogged valve affects rotary IP ability to pump fuel.

Did you change inline fuel filter(AR103220) & it's possible fuel tank outlet screen is clogged.


----------

